# 'intel rst is not running'



## winfield25s (Jul 24, 2010)

hi there, i have an acer 5741g,intel core i5. why have i been getting the following message in my hiddens icons 'intel rst is not running'. when i look into my device manager and right click processors, the only info that comes up(after clicking properties) is processors.?? any help please


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Intel RST is Intel Rapid Storage Manager for hard drives. You can reinstall it from the Acer website or from the Intel website: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/lic...All&OSFullName=All+Operating+Systems&lang=eng


----------

